# Tragaperras (Tragamonedas) casera



## daniellaw83 (Jun 3, 2006)

hola de antemano gracias por leer este mensaje, mi pregunta es la siguiente: necesito hacer un simulador de una maquinita tragamonedas con displays de 7 segmetos y CI serie TTL especificamente el 74LS47 obviamente para el control de los displays es decir que me genere 2 numeros aleatorios pero a traves del puerto paralelo y con pascal o c++ la cuestion es que soy nuevo en el uso del puerto paralelo, alguna ayuda por favor, que materiales necesito para conectarlos a un protoboard y como realizo el "armado" del mismo para que puedan salir de antemano gracias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 3, 2006)

daniellaw83 dijo:
			
		

> hola de antemano gracias por leer este mensaje, mi pregunta es la siguiente: necesito hacer un simulador de una maquinita tragamonedas con displays de 7 segmetos y CI serie TTL especificamente el 74LS47 obviamente para el control de los displays es decir que me genere 2 numeros aleatorios pero a traves del puerto paralelo y con pascal o c++ la cuestion es que soy nuevo en el uso del puerto paralelo, alguna ayuda por favor, que materiales necesito para conectarlos a un protoboard y como realizo el "armado" del mismo para que puedan salir de antemano gracias



Tengo varias preguntas.

Las monedas que efecto ocasionan en el circuito?
Que sistema operativo usa? Si tiene Xp no se como liberar el puerto para c++
El número aleatorio lo genera la pc? o se hará externamente?

Bien respondiendo esas preguntas puedo hacerle algunas sugerencias para el proagrama y el material.

Saludos


----------



## daniellaw83 (Jun 3, 2006)

Aqui estamos lo que intento hacer es una simulacion no es necesario usar un detector real de monedas lo que pretendo es iniciar un generador de dos numeros aleatorios con una funcion random() en el programa y con ello que aparezcan en el display de 7 segmentos a traves del paralelo en cuanto al sistema operativo el que tu me recomiendes es el que yo usaria por ello no hay problema, ya sea pascal o c++ la cuestion es que me dijo mi profesor que investigara como armar el cable de transmision de paralelo hacia el protoboard y una ayudita con el programa exactamente la funcion para madarlo por el puerto al proto
GRACIAS


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 3, 2006)

daniellaw83 dijo:
			
		

> Aqui estamos lo que intento hacer es una simulacion no es necesario usar un detector real de monedas lo que pretendo es iniciar un generador de dos numeros aleatorios con una funcion random() en el programa y con ello que aparezcan en el display de 7 segmentos a traves del paralelo en cuanto al sistema operativo el que tu me recomiendes es el que yo usaria por ello no hay problema, ya sea pascal o c++ la cuestion es que me dijo mi profesor que investigara como armar el cable de transmision de paralelo hacia el protoboard y una ayudita con el programa exactamente la funcion para madarlo por el puerto al proto
> GRACIAS



Hola, 

De sistema operativo usa win me o 98 o 95

Para seguridad, se acostumbra aislar el puerto paralelo con optoacopladores 4n2*
Se pone del puerto al opto una resistencia, yo uso los 4n26, solo los uso para aislar.


Ocupará dos decodificadores pueden ser 7447 y display de ánodo común.

Con el fototransistor interno del 4n26, se hará una conexión de pull-up, que consta de una resistencia a positivo unida al colector del fototransistor en el punto de unión de ambos se conecta uan entrada del deco.

Sería eso para cada una de las 8 entradas BCD que utilizará, solo habrá que invertir las salidas desde el programa, por que al activarse el fototransistor llega un 0 al deco.

Si quiere un 99, tendrá que sacar desde el puerto un 0110,0110.

O puede hacer un arreglo push-up, que el transistor iría arriba y la resistencia  tierra, al activarse el transistor llega un 1 al deco y no se ocuparía invertir.

La instrucciónen c para sacar datos es outportb(dirección delpuerto,dato);

Saludos


----------



## daniellaw83 (Jun 5, 2006)

gracias por oda tu ayuda la implementacion fue un exito posteare un manualito aqui mismo para que otros se ayuden


----------



## andresgion (Nov 16, 2009)

Quisiera saber que es exactamente una matriz de tragamoneda, para que sirve, es decir esa que ofrecen en el internet, yo me baje un software (duomatic 12 juegos) que funciona en pc, pero veo que lo venden!!  . y que mas le haria falta para fabricar una maquina tragamonedas  ya real con fichero y pagador.


----------



## zonatuercas (May 6, 2010)

hola yo tengo todo para fabricar el que bajaste tu es un demo


----------



## sm19 (Abr 15, 2011)

Proyecto tragaperras casera en el que quiero realizar el diseño la piezas la electrónica y el software parecido a este 

http://youtu.be/uqSOzXJGLxc


----------



## panama1974 (Abr 15, 2011)

Segun conosco  son targetas con microprocesadores , el software lo compran en china y solo lo pueden comprar las compañias que tiene licencia para mercadear estas maquinas, eso en programacion es multimedia y es bastante dificil hacer un software de esa clase , una cosa es hacer un programa para una ferreteria que hacer un programa de esos , salu2.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 15, 2011)

panama1974 dijo:


> Segun conosco  son targetas con microprocesadores , el software lo compran en china y solo lo pueden comprar las compañias que tiene licencia para mercadear estas maquinas, eso en programacion es multimedia y es bastante dificil hacer un software de esa clase , una cosa es hacer un programa para una ferreteria que hacer un programa de esos , salu2.



Completamente mentira... , el software es increiblemente facil de hacer.... lo compran con licencia por que es extremadamente facil de modificar para quitarle el componente de azar y hacer que gane el dueño de la maquina o algun usuario mañoso

Al tener la licencia entonces tambien se puede revisar el codigo fuente por peritos calificados que ratifican que la maquina sea completamente al azar y no ha sido modificada en ninguna forma...


----------



## sm19 (Abr 15, 2011)

Gracias por responder *PANAMA1974* , pero he estudiado c++ y demas y he hecho programas como el de la bolita de tenis y 3 en raya que no son mucha cosa pero tienen 1500 lineas. Asi pensadolo el programa para la tragaperras serian condiciones si hay 3 fresas da este premio o sube bonus unas cuantas variables.
El problema es que el 2º video qe encontrado que es clavado a lo qe quiero hacer no encuentro el código para descargar aunque habría que desarrollar esto mucho más. Venga animo a todos para que participeis estaria muy bien crearnos una tragaperras que hiciera el efecto de hucha jajajjaja. Cuando os haga falta pasta la calentais la que tengamos en casa y listo.
*chico 3001* gracias por participar a ti también.Como me gustaría acabar este proyecto porque por la red he encontrado muy pocos de este estilo y al final se cortan y no finalizan.

Acabo de encontrar una maquina tragaperras que si pulsais en el enlace manual completo os saldra todo y en las últimas páginas del PDF viene por lo que descifro como es la circuiteria de la tragaperras.
http://www.unidesa.com/manuales/tecnicos/vikingos_BQ/vikingosBQ.htm
Soy nuevo en el foro y no se si este es el espacio donde debería estar o si es en otra sección.


----------



## sm19 (Abr 16, 2011)

Hola de nuevo estaría muy bien que los más expertos del foro y en electrónica me dijeran si es un proyecto muy disparatado y difícil o si no. Haber si se une gente y empezamos a crearnos cada uno la suya. ¿Sería posible hacerlo con un PIC?.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 16, 2011)

sm19 dijo:


> Hola de nuevo estaría muy bien que los más expertos del foro y en electrónica me dijeran si es un proyecto muy disparatado y difícil o si no. Haber si se une gente y empezamos a crearnos cada uno la suya. ¿Sería posible hacerlo con un PIC?.
> Saludos.



NO es disparatado.
NO es (Necesariamente) complicado
Se puede hacer con lógica discreta.
Se puede hacer con PIC.
Se puede hacer con una PC aplicada.
*Si puede ser ilegal.*

¿ Cuales son tus aportes al tema ?, cuidado, no vallas a caer en:

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*06)* En nuestra comunidad NO se aplica la ley del mínimo esfuerzo: *"! No hacer nada y conseguirlo todo ¡".*


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 16, 2011)

Porque se llaman tragaperras, eso suena muy feo jejeje de donde sale ese nombre


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 16, 2011)

2 cosas

1) como proyecto, siempre que te guste, esta bueno

2) a menos que seas muy fanático, o ames este juego, o pienses hacer mucho dinero con el mismo...al comenzar a fabricarlo...y al encontrarte con varias trabas mecánicas sobretodo vas a desistir...

ni hablar del precio para hacerlo y que quede lindo, presentable.

Mucha suerte!!!
Mucho entusiasmo

saludos


----------



## aldemarar (Abr 16, 2011)

jajaja yo trabaje mucho tiempo con estas maquinas y dudo que sea para decorar la casa y si es completamente ilegal ponerlas a trabajar sin los permisos correspondientes y no es nada facil diseñarlas es mejor que compres las partes y la armes pero se necesita experiencia en ello


----------



## sm19 (Abr 17, 2011)

ajjajaj no creo en ponerla a trabajar que cosas teneis. Y ya de paso la programo para que de 10%de ganancias no jejejejjejejejejje. Esto es para construir algo que este chulo y tiene algo de dificultad y además sirve de hucha jajajajjaja. ¿Ideas de por donde empezar?
Mecánica,sofware, integrados.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 17, 2011)

bueno, para empezar yo pienso en:

1) vas a tener 3 ruedas lisas de un diametro a definir, con las imagenes de frutas, numeros y cositas brillantes.
2) cada rueda va a girar independientemente de las otras 2, y deben frenar en secuencia.
3) por ende cada rueda deberá tener como mínimo un encoder incremental o un absoluto para saber cuantas vueltas esta dando y donde va a detenerse exactamente.
4) al pensar en encoders...tambien pienso en optoacopladores, o emisores y receptores infrarrojos...pero tambien pueden ser sensores capacitivos o inductivos.
5) una vez que tengas la parte mecánica aproximadamente pensada y con planitos de AutoCAD y eso...vamos a ir pasando al software...
6) el software deberá ser capaz de generar un secuencia distinta cada vez que gire el juego, de manera de no repetir las jugadas y que el jugador gane poco y pierda mucho.
7) el software también debe controlar los motores que hacen girar las ruedas, los frenos de las mismas, los enconders...etc.
8) por ultimo nos dedicaremos a las placas electrónicas...las cuales deben contener la parte de software y de hardwarey las etapas de potencia para controlar los motores, frenos y enconders...

Si no entendes algo de todo esto preguntame.

Auto Edición:

a) en la pantalla, vas a tener, cada vez que frene el juego, 9 imágenes ordenadas...si?
b) como cada rueda tiene cierta cantidad de imagenes, y no varía su ubicación, y como el software conoce exactamente donde frena cada rueda...puedes generar al menos 3 juegos distintos dependiendo el dinero que el jugador coloque:

b1) si coloca poco dinero: solo gana si alinea las 3 imagenes de la fila central
b2) si coloca un poco más de dinero: gana alineando en cualquier fila.
b3) si coloca mucho dinero: gana alineando en cualquier fila, o en diagonales.

es algo simple de ver y de entender...

si necesitas más ayuda avisame

saludos.


----------



## panama1974 (Abr 17, 2011)

Si piensas hacerla estilo mecanica  te va salir muy caro , mejor te sale es hacer un software y usar un pc y listo , parecido a una videorockola , el problema alli es hacer el software y eso te va demorar bastante , por ejemplo un software para una videorockola esta programado para un uso especifico pero un software para una maquina de casino es diferente, hay que hacer que de ves en cuando gane el premio gordo , premio pequeños etc ,algo curioso es que en mi pais  ya esas maquinas mecanicas ya no hay en los casinos , todas son monitor lcd, salu2.


----------



## sm19 (Abr 17, 2011)

Hacerlo con el pc estilo juego no tiene gracia, hay mucho juegos de este estilo por internet.


----------



## panama1974 (Abr 17, 2011)

Bueno , si quieres hacerlo estilo mecanico te es mas facil ir a una compañia distribuidora de maquinas de casino , pueden tener algunas estilo mecanica ya obsoletas y puede que te la vendan , lo demas es la reparacion porque como dice DJ DRACO hacerla desde cero pienso yo o estoy equivocado te tomara mucho tiempo, salu2.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 17, 2011)

hacerlo por software no es tan dificil si eres programador, agarras el Java o el Basic y listo.

pero la idea es hacerla mecanica, electronica, software....mecatrónica!

tomara tiempo y dinero...esfuerzo ni hablar!

pero tendrás buenos resultados.



para lo que necesiten...estoy para servirlos


----------



## sm19 (Abr 18, 2011)

Hola dj draco hombre la cosa es hacerlo, bien con sus 6 rodillos luces y demás. Dinero tampoco creo que sea mucho porque si armo yo las piezas caseramente haran falta unos servos, ruletas; bueno si lo más caro la electrónica porque habra cosas que me fallaran.
¿Entonces tu crees que es mejor empezar por la parte mecánica?
Lo que me dijiste draco de varias lineas eso tengo pensado hacerlo cuando subes a los rodillos de arriba en todas direcciones en los de abajo solo horzontal.


----------



## sm19 (Abr 18, 2011)

Yo creo que lo mejor es empezar a diseñar los rodillos por cierto sabeis cuantas frutas tendra cada circulo en una tragamonedas normal.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 18, 2011)

Eso no importa... tu como diseñador defines cuantos simbolos hay en cada rueda... solo recuerda que entre mas grandes mas fuerza necesitas para moverlos y para pararlos...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 18, 2011)

Exactamente...y una cosa más...debes recordar que tenes cilindros....es decir que el tamaño de las figuras varia depende cuantas quieras incluir...no podes hacer muchas porque se verían muy chiquitas...no podes hacer muy pocas, porque el juego se pone escaso.

saludos.


----------



## aldemarar (Abr 18, 2011)

bueno le boy a colaborar con lo que se, aunque no creo que llegues muy lejos con esto insisto en que compres las partes pero si usted quiere el camino dificil bueno yo le colaboro para que no le sea tan difisil 
primero necesitaras unos motores paso a paso para los rodillos y los rodillos deben llevar una targeta con un foto transistor en el rodillo hay una lenguetica o pieza que al girar el rodillo esta actue los foto transistores que mandaran la señal a la cpu para que esta cepa cuantos vueltas da el rodillo


----------



## sm19 (Abr 19, 2011)

Hola entonces creeis que cada rodillo lleva su servo motor o que os parece mirando estas imagenes.


----------



## aldemarar (Abr 19, 2011)

sm19 dijo:


> Hola entonces creeis que cada rodillo lleva su servo motor o que os parece mirando estas imagenes.



compañero no lo creo a si es, yo trabaje 4 años con esos aparatos esa imagen son de los motores que te digo en la base esta la targeta con el foto transistor sensor,pero ese sistema de la foto no lo conosco el que yo conosco la tarjeta del sensor va  es en la base y en el rodillo va la pieza que lo activa y asi es mas facil


----------



## sm19 (Abr 19, 2011)

aldemarar dijo:


> compañero no lo creo a si es, yo trabaje 4 años con esos aparatos esa imagen son de los motores que te digo en la base esta la targeta con el foto transistor sensor,pero ese sistema de la foto no lo conosco el que yo conosco la tarjeta del sensor va  es en la base y en el rodillo va la pieza que lo activa y asi es mas facil



La verdad que no entiendo muy bien como dices me podrias hacer un esquema en paint.
Hasta luego.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 19, 2011)

no muchachos...la idea no es usar motores PAP, son muy costosos y en realidad más dificiles de manejar...

o usas los pap ( y te morís en el intento)o usas motor común y un encoder, o varios opto acopladores...

es decir, la maquina debe saber en qué posición paró...para determinar si el jugador gana o pierde...

si tenes 8 imágenes por cada rueda, vas a necesitar al menos un encoder (casero) de 3 bits para cada rueda...de esa manera vas a saber qué rueda esta en qué posición...la logica de salida es muy facil...hasta la puedes hacer con compuertas AND solamente...

es muy simple, ya te paso el diseño

esto me excita!

*Edit 01:* Bueno, aqui te dejé el circuito nº 1 (tragamonedas 00)...este es el caso más dificil...es decir, de los 3 optoacopladores de la linea central del juego...este simple circuito digital analiza y resuelve que sólo vás a ganar si el mismo bit de cada rueda es igual al de las otras 2

Es decir que el jugador sólo gana si acierta las 3 imágenes de la línea central del juego.

luego te subo el circuito digital para otras formas de ganar...las más complejas

*Edit 02:* Bueno, ya terminé el otro circuito (tragamonedas 01)...en éste el jugador gana si acierta las 3 imagenes en cualquiera de las líneas (superior, media o inferior)


----------



## sm19 (Abr 20, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> no muchachos...la idea no es usar motores PAP, son muy...


Hola DJ DRACO lo 1º agradecerte que hayas tomado parte de tu tiempo en ayudarme.
Con 8 imagenes creo que como has pensado es suficiente.
Ahora bien cuando dices "(tragamonedas 00)...este es el caso más dificil" a qe te refieres porque este circuito es más fácil supongo que sera que es mas difícil de que toque.
De usar ¿que crees que es más sencillo para el montaje usar un motor común y un encoder, o varios opto acopladores?Más o menos se como funcionan pero no los he usado.
Los esquemas estan bien lo unico qe yo le añadiria es que te toque el premio en diagonales también.La salida de  los circuitos que me has mandado saldra 0 o 1 pero así es posible que luego la maquina te de un premio más grande o más pequeño dependiendo que símbolos te hayan tocado. Este método que lo estamos haciendo es posible añadir lo de los avances y retenciones.Te adjunto los esquemas y me dices si esta bien esta modificación que le incluido.Con 8 imagenes nos darian 512 combinaciones que parece poco porque en 512 tiradas te tendría que tocar lo máximo; pero podemos hacer un sofware que repita jugadas o algo así para que de el premio grande cuando tenga muchas monedas; con 10 imagenes ya daría 1000 combinaciones pero habría que usar 4 bits mínimo jajajjajaja bueno eso se pensara más adelante.
Hasta luego.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 20, 2011)

No amigo, ya estoy eliminando esos circuitos, no estan bien...me equivoqué en algo básico de la lógica digital...

ya subo los reales.

1) cuando digo el mas dificil (es el circuito mas facil) pero es la chance más dificil de ganar...en la que el jugador solo gana si acierta las 3 imagenes en la fila central.

luego el juego se hace mas facil de ganar (cuanto mas dinero coloque obvio)

Este diseño compara los 3 bits de las 3 ruedas, y si coinciden, da un pulso a la salida para que el jugador gane.

Tambien se puede hacer pero mucho más fácil con un microcontrolador PIC16F84 (el más simple y barato) teniendo como entrada los 9 bits (3 por cada rueda) y usando 1 o 2 salidas...

una para la entrega de monedas y la otra para manejar luces que destellen y cosas así.

si querés pronto te paso el diseño de la placa del PIC...saludos.


----------



## sm19 (Abr 20, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> No amigo, ya estoy eliminando esos circuitos, no estan bien...me ....


Hola; pero este circuito podría detectar que el premio que te de se más grande o más pequeño dependiendo de que figuras te salgan.La idea que tengo es que para jugar en los rodillos de arriba tienes que ganar bonos en los de abajo (línea solamente horzontal) o simplemente si quieres cobrar el premio.
Y respecto a lo de antes se podría hacer lo  de avances y rentenciones para ampliar un poco más el juego.PD:¿que programa usas para los circuitos?¿es proteus o similar?
Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 20, 2011)

uso solo el live wire...

y yo opino que te va a salir una placa bien grandota con logica digital...lo mejor sería que te vayas decidiendo por un microcontrolador...y un programa (que para este juego no será tan dificil) y listo.


----------



## sm19 (Abr 21, 2011)

Supongo que el P-16F84A y el programa dev-c++ ¿ves otro método mejor?.
Lo que te decía antes esa salida del último circuito donde va conectada?
¿Como va a detectar que premio dara?  777 $$$ 000 tendría que saber que símbolos te han tocado.
Saludos.


----------



## sm19 (Abr 22, 2011)

Haber si alguien se le ocurre cual sería el inicio de como hacerla.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 22, 2011)

amigo...si miras el post #24 donde subi una imagen de una rueda con 3 bits...verás que la misma tiene 8 posiciones

1) cada posición tiene un codigo binario de 3 bits (desde el 000 hasta el 111)
2) cada posición además del código tendrá una imagen (y debe ser la misma para las 3 ruedas)
3) el pic solo lee estos 3 bits...y hace lo siguiente:
a) compara los 3 bits de las 3 ruedas...si coinciden, las imágenes coinciden también...si?
b) si vos en tu programa decidís que al 000 le pague poco y al 111 le pague mucho...el pic sabrá qué hacer

acordate que vos utilizas 9 puertos del pic para las entradas...te quedan aún 4 puertos para las diferentes salidas...

pero...stop!

hay un problema..todo esto viene bien si solo jugamos con la linea central del juego...

pero este juego tiene 3 lineas...cada una con 3 optoacopladores por cada rueda....es decir

tenemos 3 lineas de 9 bits cada una...necesitamos un PIC más grande...con más entradas-salidas

luego, una vez que tengamos el pic grande, con sus 27 entradas y sus salidas...en la programación podremos establecer que según cuanto dinero ingrese el jugador el programa compare lo siguiente:

1) solo linea central - menor dinero colocado - juego mas dificil
2) las 3 lines horizontales - dinero medio colocado - juego medio
3) horizontales y diagonales - mayor dinero colocado - juego mas facil de ganar


----------



## sm19 (Abr 22, 2011)

Ok muy bien hecho el esquema voy a ver si investigo un poco más entonces harían falta 2 pics mínimo


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 22, 2011)

no conviene colocar muchos pics...porque deberian cooperar de alguna forma

mejor 1 solo pic mas grande...tipo un PIC18F2550 que incluso tiene puerto usb y todo


----------



## sm19 (Abr 22, 2011)

Con este último pic no he trabajado ¿se puede programar por cualquier lenguaje?
¿Seria muy dificil meter más imagenes por rodillo?
Si te fijas en la imagen justo arriba de esta hoja se transparenta el número de las imagenes que tiene una normal son 16 por rodillo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 22, 2011)

Si quieres 16 imágenes, vas a necesitar un encoder de 4 bits por cada linea de cada rueda...

lo cual incrementa mucho el numero de entradas-salidas del pic a utilizar...

es decir, que es necesario para poder determinar exactamente cual figura estas mostrando


----------



## sm19 (Abr 22, 2011)

lo tengo todo muy en el aire porque son muchas cosas y hay que hacer un circuito para el pic y demás por donde me recomiendas empezar a desarrollarlo definitivamente.
parte mecánica , parte electrónica o parte sofware.Aunque todo se complementa cono todo y habría que hacer todo en paralelo.Uffff que lio.
jejejejej menos mal que me estas ayudando algo y aún así lo veo complicado pense que sería más fácil.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 22, 2011)

Te advertimos que no seria fácil...

pero una vez que tengas todo claro, puedes empezar y ver si lo quieres hacer o no

lo ultimo sería lo de software y electronica porque de seguro te va a representar mas problemas, errores, re-programacion etc...

yo haria ruedas de 8 figuras, cada rueda debe tener sus 9 optoacopladores...

luego cada rueda con su motor independiente (controlados por el pic tambien)

y lo demas se va viendo


----------



## sm19 (Abr 23, 2011)

¿no serian 3 optoacopladores por rueda?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 23, 2011)

necesitas 3 por cada linea, de cada rueda...

necesitas 3 porque cada imagen tiene un codigo binario de 3 bits...para poder identificar las 8 imagenes...

peeero...no podes solo utilizar los 3 bits del centro y suponer que las imagenes antecedente y precedente son conocidas, porque el orden de las imágenes debe cambiar de rueda en rueda...

es decir: 
si en la rueda 1:
la estrella es el codigo 000
las uvas son el 001
y el rubi es el 010

en la otra rueda...van a mantener el codigo pero van a estar situados en otra posicion de la rueda...

pues sino al alinear las 3 del centro estarias alineando todas las imagenes


----------



## sm19 (Abr 23, 2011)

pero entonces esto de los optoacopladores es mejor que usar los encoders esos que me dijiste.
Yo estos aparatos no los he usado como sería un esquema básico de como van conectados.
Saludos.draco si la montamos en paralelo sería más fácil construirla.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 23, 2011)

Aqui te dejo la imagen de 1 opto-acoplador...el led puede ser de 3mm o 5mm y del color que quieras...

lo mejor sería rojo o blanco

podés utilizar foto transistor o foto diodo...funcionan bien ambos

tenes que construir 9 de estos para cada rueda (3 grupos de 3)

luego de la salida "bit" vas a cada entrada del PIC

y listo con eso controlas todo


----------



## sm19 (Abr 24, 2011)

la imagen esa donde esta?? jejejejej
saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 24, 2011)

ya edite mi mensaje y subi la imagen..

como verás es un circuito muy facil y barato y funcional...

por ende no te va a costar mucho hacer 27 de estos...

o mejor...yo haria pequeñas plaquetas de 3 optos cada una...y colocas 3 de esas placas a cada rueda...

1 en la linea superior, otra en el centro y otra en la inferior.

saludos


----------



## sm19 (Abr 24, 2011)

gracias draco veremos como lo voy planificando
si se te ocurre algo postealo.
Saludos


----------



## sm19 (Abr 27, 2011)

draco con este sistema que tenemos se podria realizar avances??


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 27, 2011)

avances? en qué sentido?

no entiendo muy bien a que te referís


----------



## sm19 (Abr 28, 2011)

es simplemente que cuando la maquina le has dado al boton spin y paran todos los rodillos. y se te quedan como el la imagen que te adjunto. Pues la maquina aleatoriamente te da 1 2 3 o 4 movimientos de rueda.Para que tu puedas mirando la figura que vienen intentar completar algun premio. 1=movimiento seria si ves el 7 del centro (imagen) pues seria pulsar el boton del centro y se te bajarian las cerezas que se ven encimael 7.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 28, 2011)

eso se puede hacer, en realidad con 1 pic y motores bien controlados se puede hacer de todo...

pero sería un agregado medio inutil en este juego, sobretodo porque las imagenes son 8 en vez de 16 (como en las reales) por ende es más facil que coincidan las imagenes

pero en sí, si se puede hacer


----------



## sm19 (Abr 30, 2011)

Draco que te parece esto que encontrado para hacer el validador de monedas la cosa seria que aceptara monedas de 0,20€- 1€ -2€- 0,10€ -0,5€.
Te dejo el link http://sites.google.com/site/anilandro/02800-selector-monedas
Estaría bien o se te ocurre algo mejor.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 1, 2011)

esta muy bueno, no sé bien como funciona...es decir si realmente va a detectar solo las monedas reales.

pero se ve bueno...habría que seguir buscando la forma de detectar diversas monedas de diversos valores...

también estuve viendo en un casino cercano que admite billetes...lo cual es a mi criterio más fácil de detectar...

por aca los billetes reales tiene hilos brillantes que los falsos no tienen...por ende la primer detección sería esa....luego cada billete tiene un conjunto de rombos pequeños de color azul oscuro o negro....

los de 100 tienen 1, los de 50 tienen 2 y asi sucesivamente hacia abajo...

entonces se podrían ubicar sensores fotoelectricos para detectar la cantidad de rombos presentes....y por ende saber el valor del billete


----------



## sm19 (May 1, 2011)

jejejeje my bueno aqui los billetes tambien tienen bandas muy finas como metalicas pero a mi me sobraria con que mas o menos los leyese del valor que son yo no voy a meter falsos ni nada, a ver si se va a romper.
He leido que esto de detectar billetes funciona por graficas de estado de 0,1 no se muy bien aunqe si funcionase con monedas iria mas qe servido pq habria que hacer ademas para los billetes algo qe los absorviera y no creo qe sea tan fácil.


----------



## cansi22 (May 1, 2011)

Para las monedas puedes usar un monedero comercial ya hecho:


----------



## panama1974 (May 1, 2011)

Ese monedero cuesta 25 dolares pero no es multimoneda ,Hay que ver si @sm19 solo se conformaria con solo una moneda especifica , hay como dije multimonedas pero son un poco mas caros , salu2.


----------



## sm19 (May 1, 2011)

Gracias por responder porque solo hablabamos draco y yo jejejejje, volviendo al tema lo suyo sería multimoneda pero si la cosa se complica mucho pues no.Por cierto donde venden esos de monedas ya hechos y como funcionan realmente.


----------



## panama1974 (May 1, 2011)

sm19 dijo:


> Gracias por responder porque solo hablabamos draco y yo jejejejje, volviendo al tema lo suyo sería multimoneda pero si la cosa se complica mucho pues no.Por cierto donde venden esos de monedas ya hechos y como funcionan realmente.



 En distribuidores de maquinas de arcada  , la coneciones cencilla , al meter la moneda el monedero envia un pulso de 12 voltio de 1 segundo  a un relay ( el relay tienes ke adaptarselo )  el relay envia un pulso como si fuera la tecla de un teclado de pc y  da el credito , en tu tragaperra no se como se le adaptaria , salu2.


----------



## cansi22 (May 2, 2011)

En las recreativas arcade se usa un PC como base. Los mandos se controlan mediante una placa de un mando o joystick.


----------



## sm19 (May 2, 2011)

la cosa es que si acepta 4 o 5 tipos de moneda el pulso que tiene que dar  es distinto para que te de más o menos partidas como se haría eso. las reales hacen esto.
0,10€= sorteo de ninguna o 1 jugada.
0,20€=1 jugada.
1€=5 jugadas.


----------



## panama1974 (May 2, 2011)

sm19 dijo:


> la cosa es que si acepta 4 o 5 tipos de moneda el pulso que tiene que dar  es distinto para que te de más o menos partidas como se haría eso. las reales hacen esto.
> 0,10€= sorteo de ninguna o 1 jugada.
> 0,20€=1 jugada.
> 1€=5 jugadas.



Segun e visto en la mayoria de  los casinos es que usan solo una moneda especifica , 25 centavos americanos , y entre mas monedas tiras mas creditos te da , creo que no es necesario usar varias monedas de diferentes denominaciones , entre mas creditos apuestas mas grande es el premio , salu2.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 2, 2011)

exactamente, usan solo 1 moneda o ficha en realidad...son fichas...y ganas fichas...y tenes que pasar por la caja a cambiarlas por dinero real.

entonces, la idea es tener el controlador de fichas...y cuanto más pulsos envie más credito te da y más jugadas tiene el jugador...

entonces el jugador inserta la cantidad de fichas que quiera y luego pulsa el tipico boton verde grandote..

luego empieza a jugar y listo


----------



## DaveSV (Jun 20, 2018)

buenas noches
DJ DRAGO
sm19
muy interesante su proyecto, les quedo la maquina?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Dic 5, 2020)

Reparo en mi trabajo traga monedas para equipos de recaudo, y estos traga monedas normalmente fallan por malas intervenciones de los técnicos.
Para detectar una moneda usan 2 fototransistores miden el tiempo se caída de la moneda para saber si es de $1, $2, $5, $10.

Estos fototransistores los queman con exceso de temperatura del cautín normalmente trabajan a 3.3v no hay manera de que otra cosa los dañe.

Lo que se me dificulta es encontrar unos que midan 3mm de diámetro, normalmente miden 5mm de diámetro.

El OP598a es que el que hay y sobretodo el que ha funcionado.

Los que veo publicados la compra mínima es de 7 y pues para que no sean es como tirar el dinero a la basura.

Lo que hago es lijarlos hasta que entran en la carcasa de plástico.

Pero son bastantes los que debo arreglar.

¿Alguna idea?


----------



## Marce (Dic 20, 2020)

Hola, mira, las viejas tragamonedas usan 2 sistemas para que ingrese, el comparador, que es básicamente un alquimias que detecta si es del mismo material y tamaño que la moneda de muestra y una barrera óptica, cuando pasa al moneda manda el pulso para contarla, que tipo de maquina es? Igt, Williams, Aristocrat, Bally? No he visto que usen ese sistema de tiempo de caída de moneda, deberías probar si el tamaño del fototransistor afecta el tiempo de respuesta.


----------

